# Waffle cone recipe



## artisansweets (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm looking for the perfect waffle cone recipe to make individual mini cones. They need to be sturdy yet light and crisp and able to keep that crispness without getting soggy to quickly. The recipes out there vary so greatly. Any recommendations? The recipe I am currently looking to try using whole egg and egg white which would contribute crispness (it also has a lot of sugar which helps but also might aid in loosing some of that crispness when left out for a time) Butter is used which I like for the obvious flavor component.
Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## artisansweets (Jun 28, 2006)

Nevermind. I answered my own question.


----------



## dodgerbuddy (Feb 11, 2007)

I stumbled on your question. What is the recipe for the extra crispy waffle cone? I would love to give it a try. I have never done this before & have always been intrigued about attempting to do this.

Thanks!


----------

